# How to work in Mexico



## woolphotos (Aug 4, 2017)

Hello!

I plan to move to Mexico and marry my boyfriend who is a Mexican resident in Puerto Vallarta. I am wondering, how do I go about being able to work and make a living in Mexico. Thank you.


----------



## woolphotos (Aug 4, 2017)

And are there even any jobs I can do while I am still working on my Spanish?


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

woolphotos said:


> And are there even any jobs I can do while I am still working on my Spanish?


You will need a Temporary visa and permission to work or a Permanent visa which includes permission to work automatically.

I would guess that in Puerto Vallarta there might be jobs in the tourist industry that do not require Spanish and where native English might be an advantage.


----------



## Perrier (Dec 18, 2016)

woolphotos said:


> And are there even any jobs I can do while I am still working on my Spanish?


What skills do you have?


----------



## woolphotos (Aug 4, 2017)

Major organizational skills! Art related fields (photography and ceramics). Customer service. I currently work in Law Enforcement; I guess would translate to secretary type skills, but I'd really like a job with less typing!


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Timeshare salesperson, become a shark......


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

Mexico works hard to protect its citizen workers and they make it not so easy to work as an expat, but it is certainly possible.

If you don't have a residente permanente, you will need to get the work permit add-on for your residente temporal, which you generally need to show a degree in your field to receive. I don't believe that is a legal rule but that is what I was asked for. If you don't have a degree, it may be tougher.

Without Spanish skills you are looking mostly at either timeshare sales or call center work. Tourism work might be possible but you will have stiff competition from English speaking natives, of which there are many. Wages are very low compared to what you are used to. Minimum wage is less than $5 PER 8 HOUR DAY, not per hour! 

Do you do graphic arts work? You could work via internet for US based clients and make a lot more.
Working in Mexico isn't easy nor a given.


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

English teaching hasn’t been mentioned… that’s another possibility.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

maesonna said:


> English teaching hasn’t been mentioned… that’s another possibility.


True, however, it is also a fairly low paid option.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

TundraGreen said:


> True, however, it is also a fairly low paid option.


English teaching can pay well if you're a qualified, certified teacher with relevant experience and can get a job at a private colegio. Also, if you're good at selling yourself and enjoy hustling to find students, teaching privately can bring in a decent income.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Isla Verde said:


> English teaching can pay well if you're a qualified, certified teacher with relevant experience and can get a job at a private colegio. Also, if you're good at selling yourself and enjoy hustling to find students, teaching privately can bring in a decent income.



I stand corrected. The people I know who have taught English have worked for language schools.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

TundraGreen said:


> I stand corrected. The people I know who have taught English have worked for language schools.


For-profit language schools are known for paying their teachers poorly. They are not the way to go unless your only qualification is that you're a native speaker of English.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

It seems that the OP has secretarial/organizational skills and an interest in photography. However, she does not appear to have any qualifying degrees or certifications in areas that would be rare in Mexico; nor does she suggest that she speaks any Spanish. So far, I see not real employment opportunities for her, nor the ability to get a work permit, short of qualifying for a Residente Permanente visa, which seems unlikely.
More planning and saving may be needed.


----------

